# Fridge help please!



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

Can anyone help please? I have a Chevrolet Coachman 1988 RV with a Norcold Fridge/freezer. I've had the vechicle for a year and the fridge has been working fine, I parked it up over the winter period and then it died. In the instruction manual it suggests removing the fridge and laying it on its l/h side (not sure which side this is!) I did this with no joy, all display and interior lights are working but it will not cool.
A new Dometic model is £750 and I dont really want to spend this on such an old RV, any thoughts would be most welcome.
Thanks Julian


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Julian they are laid on the side to get rid of air locks in the coolant.Is it a 3 way job and if so does it get cold on gas /12v ? if not get a refridgerater repair guy and get it regassed / or to check thermostat either way I would say it can be fixed. :wink: 
terry


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I would advise you to contact Damondunc, here on MHF or via his business www.starspangledspanner.co.uk. He is a norcold expert

stew


----------



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Terry thanks for your reply, no it doesn't work on gas or electric and it is a 3way model. I have already contacted several refrigeration guys who don't seem very interested in looking at it.
Regards
Julian


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try Stews susgestion or if too far try local caravan docs or ring and explain the problem to a normal fridge engineer.They may be put off by the 3 way bit but it sounds like either gassing or thermostat and that should not be a problem for any refridgeration guy.
terry


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I had the same problem with our f/freezer in our old Newmar. Stood it upside down for 24 hours like the experts suggested. Because we are permanently sited on our nursery went to currys and paid 200 odd quid for a normal household one, there was no way I was spending over 1000 quid for a new three way one.


----------

